# Making the switch to gloves, recommendations before i hit the shops



## bmwpowere36m3 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been faithfully using a set of Burton Universe Mitts for the last 8+ years. I think the time has finally come to upgrade them. For a while I've wanted gloves to have more dexterity while wearing them on the slopes.

I mostly freeride, in a lot of different conditions (Northeast). So a versatile glove would be great, what I'm looking for:


under-the-cuff
removable liner
Chamois-style wiper

Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Burton Gor-tex under glove w/ liner. Keep my hands warm. Plus, they have a rubber texturized palm and finger area which helps with dexterity. 

Like these. But, I'm sure you can find them cheaper: Burton Gore-Tex 2012 Guys Black Under Glove at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Any feedback on DAKINE Titan Short Gloves?


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Any feedback on DAKINE Titan Short Gloves?


No love? I checked the forum, seems like the DAKINE titan gloves are often recommended. Any other gloves?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> Any feedback on DAKINE Titan Short Gloves?


Been using the Dakine Titans for a few years and absolutely love them. I'm using the ones with a longer gauntlet though, still easy enough to get under my sleeve.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

For gloves dakine is now my backup. They are awesome gloves and lasted me 3 years. I have a pair of level fly w/biomex that I really like and are my #1 glove. I just got some celtec trigger mitts for christmas that are awesome, got 15 days on them before taking my leg out....

The dakines are in a good price range, super warm and durable.


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm using Dakine Scout gloves and they've been good for me. I think they're over-the-cuff but I put them under anyway. Hands are never cold and messing with my bindings is easy. Worth a look maybe.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

NoahO said:


> I'm using Dakine Scout gloves and they've been good for me. I think they're over-the-cuff but I put them under anyway. Hands are never cold and messing with my bindings is easy. Worth a look maybe.


I think mine are scouts too, I like the windshield wiper on he forefinger for he goggles too.....


----------



## ArmyOfSkittles (Dec 13, 2011)

Dakine has some really really good high end products however their lower end gloves are rather unreliable. I like the ones with the wrist guard plates in them ( im at the er with my buddy who broke his wrist going for his first cork 360 this morning lol i landes mine but i had the wrist guard ones so hes s.o.l for going cheap on gloves)


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Jan 27, 2012)

From the Dakine product line, the Titans are their higher-end, correct? The Level Fly gloves look good too!


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be the first to throw Level Half pipe gloves out there. Built in wrist guards, Kevlar palms and finger tips. Pretty highly recommended on this forum when i was shopping for gloves abut a year ago. A little pricey but i think its worth it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> From the Dakine product line, the Titans are their higher-end, correct? The Level Fly gloves look good too!


The Titans are on step above their low end glove (the Scout). The main difference is that the Titans have GoreTex® and a pocket. 
Judging from Dakine's website, the Rover, Apollo, and Excursion are all nicer gloves.

Nothing wrong with Titans for typical resort riding. Lots of people have them and are perfectly happy with them.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (Jan 27, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered the Titans from dogfunk for $48 and got them just in time for a trip to mount snow last friday. I have to say, so far I like them. My hands were warm without the liners in temps 20-25 degrees. And I'm digging having gloves after all these years of wearing mitts.


----------

